# Booking holidays via CC or a travel company



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Not sure if this is tight place to post but feel free to move if not 

I'm used to booking holidays in the UK which are normally ABTA covered. Plus flights booked via CC. 
Is there an equivalent in Spain of ABTA. 
DO Spanish CCs give you the same protection as in the UK. I wondered if this was an EU directive or individual countries financial services thingy

Thanks


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> Not sure if this is tight place to post but feel free to move if not
> 
> I'm used to booking holidays in the UK which are normally ABTA covered. Plus flights booked via CC.
> Is there an equivalent in Spain of ABTA.
> ...


I don’t know but the UK protection is Section 75 of the UK consumer protection act.








Section 75 of the Consumer Credit Act - Which?


If you buy goods or services on your credit card, Section 75 can give you extra protection if things go wrong.




www.which.co.uk





Maybe something similar in EU. Your bank may know.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

They're all different so I don't think theret is any legal directive. It is a marketing strategy only. But it is normal for every card to have some insurance attached.

Some have "travel insurance", but most won't cover cancelations before departure. Soe have accident and hospital cover, but wouldn't cover even a few days in a US hospital....

You really need to look at the small print in each case.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Overandout said:


> They're all different so I don't think theret is any legal directive. It is a marketing strategy only. But it is normal for every card to have some insurance attached.
> 
> Some have "travel insurance", but most won't cover cancelations before departure. Soe have accident and hospital cover, but wouldn't cover even a few days in a US hospital....
> 
> You really need to look at the small print in each case.


Thank you. In the UK you can buy/book with CC and in the event of company going bust etc you'll get refunded. I wasn't sure if that was the same here. So not do much insurance. I'll get that desperately it was more about how goods are covered in the event of a dispute. IE I bought a freezer that didn't arrive years ago on cc , Visa refunded amount.. if I'd booked my flight only and Thomas Cook went bust.. visa Cc refund as per section75 above. Ill speak to bank otherwise I'll use my Daughters UK card


----------



## Isobella (Oct 16, 2014)

Megsmum said:


> Thank you. In the UK you can buy/book with CC and in the event of company going bust etc you'll get refunded. I wasn't sure if that was the same here. So not do much insurance. I'll get that desperately it was more about how goods are covered in the event of a dispute. IE I bought a freezer that didn't arrive years ago on cc , Visa refunded amount.. if I'd booked my flight only and Thomas Cook went bust.. visa Cc refund as per section75 above. Ill speak to bank otherwise I'll use my Daughters UK card


Yes it is for dodgy or insolvent Traders. I called an emergency locksmith with a local phone no. But it was a National co. Long story but fitted a cheap unsuitable lock and charged me £298. Visa refunded me within 2 days after I received no response from Locksmith. Works with holiday companies etc. If you lose your money.


----------



## Barriej (Jul 23, 2012)

It appears that you are able to make a chargeback request from EU Bank cards and EU bank issued credit cards.

See here.



https://ec.europa.eu/info/sites/default/files/chargeback_report_revised.pdf


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

Barriej said:


> It appears that you are able to make a chargeback request from EU Bank cards and EU bank issued credit cards.
> 
> See here.
> 
> ...


Thank you very much. That's exactly it


----------

